# Training thread! (BOAZ)



## TAH (May 9, 2017)

Boaz training thread! 

I have had my boy for 2-1/2years and wouldn't trade our time for anything in the world! 

When I got Boaz I didn't realize all the issues but after 2months he was a totally different dog, he had food aggression, nipping, growling at my siblings, not be trained properly, having allergies didn't help, and position over anything that was his!

I was the only one available to take up the challenge of training him (dad worked full time and mom was pregnant) and to this day I am not sure how we have made it this far but we have! I took one day at a time and develop a very keen eye for when I was headed off and we would back track till we were making progress again! 

But now I wonder how far my boy can go and have decided to see if he can get to the level of a service dog! So I am starting this thread in hopes of updating you all on his progress! 

Yesterday we worked on staying by my side unless he is told he can leave and so far so good. He even slept right beside my bed all night long! 

BTW I have no disabilities!


----------



## Sourland (May 10, 2017)

Well done, what kind of dog are you working with ?


----------



## TAH (May 10, 2017)

I am working with a Blue Heeler, Pit, Lab mix!


----------



## Sourland (May 11, 2017)

There's some 'stubborn' DNA in that boy.  Obedience training him is a very good idea.


----------



## TAH (May 11, 2017)

Oh my, yes there is! But the more we work with each other the better he gets.... I am also very stubborn so I think he knows he can't get away with things, I say sit I mean sit! Lol.


----------

